# Unknown language: Bzhamij ai



## alma67

Hi there!

Trying to find out what "Bzhamij ai" means. The problem is that I do not know what language is it. I only suppose that it might have a Kazachstan origin or somewhere around there... Anyone would have an idea?? Many thanks


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello alma67,
Welcome to the forums.

William Hill's on-line betting has a "Bzhamij Ai" listed as a Slovenian-bred mare.


----------



## alma67

Thanks a lot for your reply!
Actually - I know - I recently bought that horse, her origin is however Slovakian and not Slovenian. The point is, that the name is not in slovak language and I am trying to understand what her name means. One of the owners of the breeding farm she comes from is from Kazachstan and almost all of their horses have this "ai" particul. I am quite sure, that Bzhamij Ai means something, you see... in one of the asian languages. I would ask the breeder, but can't come across any contact information. So Iám trying to find someone who could understand what language it is and what is means...
thanks again anyways


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi again,
Sorry I was trying to understand the context.  In the context of this mare, lets start with the "AI" part of the name.


> This Horse was Breed by a company in VELKY GROB, (near Bratislava) Slovakia, called Erdan Ai S R O
> This bay mare foaled March 15th, 2004
> With the following parentage :
> Sire : Almaz RUS - Dam : Bellona RUS (Dam's Sire : Enterprise Ru - IRE)


Given the International background of this mare, Russian parents, Irish grandparents I wonder if Ai may stand for Artificial Insemination ;  the choosen method of breeding.





alma67 said:


> ... I would ask the breeder, but can't come across any contact information. ...


This website lists details of the company's owners/directors :  *Sociálna sieť firiem*, so you could drop one of them a line about the "Bzhamij" part.


----------



## bzu

Could have absolutely nothing to do with the meaning of that horse's name, but Googling a little I found that "Bzham*y*" is the name of a type of musical horn in the Adyghe language.

Where is Borat when you need him...


----------



## alma67

Thanks a lot Bzu and L'irlandais.


----------

